

Learn Basic Ruby on Rails in just 3 hours - nikelson
http://thenextweb.com/voice/2013/06/18/learn-ruby-on-rails-online/

======
summerlunch
The concept of curating all the basic knowledge of Rails into 3 hours is
interesting, but his sales page does not tell you exactly what he covers. If
you are not willing to drop 40 dollars on an unknown product, Michael Hartl's
free book is more than good enough for anyone. If you can make a Twitter
clone, then you have the basis for making any sort of application.

